# BSNL: Using friend's router with my connection not working



## casual_gamer (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello,
I tried connecting my Bsnl broadband with my friend's UTStarcom WA3002G4 but its not connecting! The Dsl and Internet lights don't turn on. I have entered my username, password and have created new lan connection, restoring the default router settings, etc. none worked.
I suspect the Mac id of Utstarcom router is bind to his telephone number. Others can't use his router. What do you guys think. How can use this router?

now, i tried to connect my dlink router with his connection, again not working. 
definitely there is binding between mac id of router and user name/phone number.
what to do now? will bsnl unbind the mac id of router upon request? i'll let you know tomorrow. any other suggestions welcome.


----------



## evewin89 (Dec 11, 2011)

i also wanted to ask the same question.........is it possible to use ur friend old bsnl modem in ur new bsnl broadband connection.?


----------



## casual_gamer (Dec 11, 2011)

i have not bothered to enquire because my dlink modem which was not opening some sites before, is now opening all the sites after changing the mtu to 1452 in the router. if you enquire bsnl officials please let us know.


----------



## evewin89 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info. i'll let you know if in my area bsnl broadband works well or not with customer owned modem.


----------



## ico (Dec 12, 2011)

It should work.

so, ADSL light isn't turning on? That means problem in wiring or with the modem itself.

Internet light on turning on? I hope VPI and VCI are right. 0 and 35 for BSNL.


----------



## casual_gamer (Dec 12, 2011)

my router works with my phone connection and his router with his connection, it won't work vice versa. i know all the settings are correct. i suspect router mac id is linked with username/phone number.


----------



## noob (Dec 12, 2011)

casual_gamer said:


> my router works with my phone connection and his router with his connection, it won't work vice versa. i know all the settings are correct. i suspect router mac id is linked with username/phone number.



Routers MAC is not registered with username/Phone number.

Only username is linked with phone number in BSNL exchange via port bindings..your router wont matter here.


----------

